# Hello from Kansas



## froman (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello everybody. First off, I have to say that I love this site. I've been reading a lot of posts and everybody seems nice and helpful.

A little about me: my name is Danny and I live in Overland Park, KS. I've had my smoker (Oklahoma Joe's horizontal with right side firebox) for a little over a year. I mainly smoke ribs and pork butt. I really want to try my hands at a brisket but those smoke times are quite intimidating!!

Well, I gotta go check on my ribs now. I can't wait to sink my teeth into those bad boys.

Here's a pic of my smoker.  She's a little rusty on the outside but she gets the job done on the inside.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome, froman! It sounds like you've already spent some time getting know what SMF and its folks are all about. Ask whatever questions you run into and show us some pictures of those ribs!!!

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Danny, welcome to the SMF!


----------



## froman (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Homebrew and cowgirl.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF froman!!!


----------



## gramason (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF. Don't forget the q-view.


----------



## johnd49455 (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## squeezy (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from the great white north!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to our playhouse!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 4, 2007)

welcome to the smf.


----------



## smoke freak (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome froman. Good to see another Kansan here. Fine lookin smoker.
  What I dont understand is if you can do pork butts why would the cook time of a briskit put you off? Always seem about the same to me.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## froman (Nov 8, 2007)

Good question.  I've always thought that brisket would take a lot longer to smoke.  Maybe I'll give it a whirl this fall.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Good to see that you've already got a start going on. When you get the chance, try posting some Q View.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Danny -

Hope you have your picture ready for those ribs! We're waiting to see the smoke! You have to try a brisket they are excelent and there so much you can do with them. ENjoy!


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome froman... by the looks of ur smoker...u know what u are doin...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Danny! Don't be afraid to tackle a brisket, they are worth the wait! You can also cook about any cut of beef roast in the same manner as a brisket... try it!


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome Danny, glad you are enjoying this addiction as we are.


----------



## ozark rt (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome to the board Danny. How 'bout them Jayhawks!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 8, 2007)

Welcome from the poolman over yonder in Topeka!  

Hell yeah Ozark!  When KU is being mentioned as a serious contender for a national championship, they are usually talking basketball.  This football team is amazing!  I hope that they can get the respect from the BCS that they deserve and are put in a good bowl game.


----------



## froman (Nov 10, 2007)

Rock Chalk Jayhawk!!  It's nice having the football team getting as much attention as the basketball team.  Would be great if they both could bring home national championship trophies to Lawrence.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 10, 2007)

If they did, and I died an hour later, they would have to surgically remove the smile from my face so that my funeral wouldn't seem so awkward!


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF froman, glad to have you here.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome Danny. Nice to have you on the forum.


----------



## rip (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site Danny. Memphis State fan myself, Basketball that is.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome keep coming back for good info and smoke.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Nov 13, 2007)

Rip, is that a different team than the Memphis Tigers?  I am not up to speed on all the different teams around the nation.


----------

